# Shelf Life Of Coopers Carbonation Drops



## Moz80 (20/8/10)

g'day guys, first time poster. Cleaned out my brew cupboard the other day and found a pack of un-opened carb drops packed in April 09. Just wondering if they will be right to still use, or should I get some freshies. Had a look around the forum but couldn't find an answer. Cheers


----------



## Parrothead (20/8/10)

Moz80 said:


> g'day guys, first time poster. Cleaned out my brew cupboard the other day and found a pack of un-opened carb drops packed in April 09. Just wondering if they will be right to still use, or should I get some freshies. Had a look around the forum but couldn't find an answer. Cheers




I've used carb drops that were 2+ years old with no problem.


----------



## Moz80 (20/8/10)

Parrothead said:


> I've used carb drops that were 2+ years old with no problem.




Cheers for the quick reply. I'll give the drops a new home this arvo.


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/10)

Considering the carb drops are just sugar, I don't think they'd go "out of date" in a hurry.


----------



## sandjeep457 (20/8/10)

I think sugar lasts for about 150 to 175 years shelf life.


----------



## Bubba (20/8/10)

Sugar doesnt go off, as long as they havent melted into one solid lump they are fine to use no matter how old they are!
Bubba


----------



## Murcluf (20/8/10)

they last just about forever


----------

